# Kohler 16 HP Walbro carb filling with fuel



## 69GTOby (Mar 2, 2006)

The engine runs great, but the carb fills with fuel once the engine is shut off. It has the anti-afterfire solenoid, which I tested and it does work properly. I removed it, cleaned it thoroughly, and reinstalled, but it still fills with fuel once shut off. The needle and seat are clean...


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

What do you mean by filling? Do you mean flooding out and leaking into the engine or all over the ground? The anti-afterfire solenoid will no prevent the carb from filling over time, it just prevents flow into the engine when the engine is shutting off.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Many of the Walbro carburetors used on Kohler engines have brass seats pressed into them. They are subject to wear and are not replaceable. Many times the entire carburetor must be replaced to correct this issue. You can also install an inline fuel cutoff, and shut the fuel supply off when you stop the engine. This is not the correct "fix", but one that could be used for awhile until you can get a new carburetor.


----------



## 69GTOby (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes, right when I cut off the engine, in a few moments fuel will be pouring out of the air cleaner. I will install a fuel cut-off like you said. That is what I planned on doing but wanted to know the true cause and fix of the issue. Where can I get a new carb?

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

69GTOby said:


> Yes, right when I cut off the engine, in a few moments fuel will be pouring out of the air cleaner. I will install a fuel cut-off like you said. That is what I planned on doing but wanted to know the true cause and fix of the issue. Where can I get a new carb?
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!


Any small engine shop that handles Kohler should be able to get one for you, or there are plenty of places online that sell them as well. You will need your engines model and spec numbers and you can find the correct part number at the Kohler website, www.kohlerplus.com login as a guest, you can also download a service manual for your engine and get more information on your carburetor there as well.


----------



## Ernbob (Sep 18, 2013)

I have the same problem. The solenoid clicks off when the key is turned, but the carburetor fills the engine cylinder and crankcase with gas, destroying the oil. this is a serious and dangerous problem. It is hard to believe this requires replacement of the entire carb.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Ernbob said:


> I have the same problem. The solenoid clicks off when the key is turned, but the carburetor fills the engine cylinder and crankcase with gas, destroying the oil. this is a serious and dangerous problem. It is hard to believe this requires replacement of the entire carb.


Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk.Some people have had success using a Q-tip and valve lapping compound on the inlet needle seat if it is corroded.A rebuilding kit could also be ordered.Here are links to the two Walbro carbs used on Kohlers.

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/kohler_walbro_lmk_carb.asp
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/kohler_walbro_whg_adjustable_carb.asp


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the Q-tip idea. I usually use a piece of steel wool to clean the brass seats.


----------

